# Relocating Final Cut Studio Assets



## MrLatte23 (May 16, 2007)

Hi, I'm seeking a "how to" for moving the gigabytes of templates in the Final Cut Studio suite (FCP, DVDSP, LiveType, Motion and Soundtrack)? I found info on moving LiveType files by leaving an alias in the originating folder pointing to the new location on a secondary HD. But before I screw everything else up, does anyone know if it's the same for the rest of the software, (iDVD included)?

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Code (May 18, 2007)

Yes it should work.  Test it out though by copying it to your external drive or wherever, then move the content to your desktop or somewhere else and make the alias on the other drive.  If it works then you can just delete the content from your desktop.  The LiveType media you can actually install to another place in the installer, which I've done.  

I've also put the SoundTrack Pro loops on a network drive and it works fine.  You just have to go into the program and setup the location of the files and then index them and it works just fine.


----------



## MrLatte23 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Captain. It's amazing how many "assets" LiveType, Motion, iDVD, Soundtrack, Garageband and DVD Studio Pro leave on your computer's primary drive. So far I've relocated >36 GB often plates and support files.


----------

